# Game Thread: 12.1.04 Wizards vs. Nets



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>7 - 5</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>3 - 11</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Wizards lead season series 1 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">19.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>22.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.5</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>8.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>3.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">35.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>42.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Should be an easy win for us since this time we are at home.


----------



## eYeKey (Nov 18, 2004)

Scary game. There is absolutely no excuse to slip and let them win this one. Eddie Jordan will return to the sidelines, and it's a home game. I'd love to see the Wizards finally put a team away and win by at least 15 points.


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

We need to win this one handily. If we are to be a playoff-caliber team, we can't play down to the level of our opposition. I'd like to see a strong defensive effort especially against a poor offense like New Jersey. We should try to hold them under 80.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are gonna put the screws to em. 

Wiz win.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Nets got a win tonight, so at least they won't come to DC tomorrow craving a victory.


----------



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think i could take the Terps getting douched one night and the Wizards losing to the Nets the next.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

NJ coming off of a win, so I say we win here.

Headline: Arenas has monster game, Wiz win by 25!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Kwame!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Down 9-7, which isn't all that bad considering Travis Best hasn't missed a shot and we're like 2-12 from the field.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Arenas is playing with a whole lot of effort on both sides.

Hughes is just night and day versus how he was last year, and heck even the first couple of weeks of this year. It's still a little bit of amazing to see him playing such smart team ball.

Just seeing Kwame back out there makes me feel like we're finally seeing the Wizards out there, even if he isn't doing much of note in his opening minutes.

18-5 run since being down 7-0 to start the game, pretty much entirely keyed off the backcourt and some very sloppy offense from the Nets.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bad 1st half by the Wizards. Ref's were terrible the whole half they didn't allow any rhythm in the game.

We're just better than the Nets and still got 48 points. 

Kwame didn't do anything got the ball in the post once got hacked but no call. Good to see him back. It'll take a couple weeks and he'll be back in the flow. 

Hughes played well as did Arenas and Jamison. Haywood is on the boards. 

JJ and Hayes were getting roughed up by Eric Williams. 

Have to be careful and not let the Nets stay around in this game. 

Travis Best is hitting his shots and could ne a problem if the game stays close.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hughes is just 4-12 from the field, but it's amazing how much more forgivable it is when he's driving instead of forcing jumpers and dishing instead of holding. Frankly, I wouldn't even have realized he was shooting that low if I hadn't checked the box score.

Jamison and Haywood did what they always do.

Arenas was not nearly as laid back as he's been, yet even with the more attacking style of play he didn't need to dominate the ball on offense. I'm far from the first to make the observation, but it's a lot like he's playing SG and Hughes is running point.

Ditto on the refs. Very hot and cold with the whistle tonight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Hughes has attempted more dunks in the past two weeks than he did all of last season.

Kwame for his first two on the post up fadeaway :wiz:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You'd think Jefferson would stop biting the Hughes pump fake after the dozenth time.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I haven't posted in awhile due to my computer not being activated, but after watching Kwame make that sick fadaway jumper I just had to come and post about it. 

KWAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This ... quarter ... is ... so ... dull ... and ... slow ... with ... free ... throws ... every ... single ... possession ...


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

This has to be one of the Longest Quaters in NBA History. fouls, fouls and more fouls and the sad part we are getting none:no:


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the way we are not forcing minutes for Kwame.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The game certainly isn't pretty, but we've been slowly increasing our lead the entire game. We were up by 2 after one, 9 after two, and now 15 after three. While not enough to say we're safe, against an offense like New Jersey's, we'd have to screw up big time to give this one away.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Looked like a pretty flimsy reason for throwing the guys out, but I don't mind really. Kwame played some pretty decent ball considering the circumstances, with 6 points on 3-5 shooting with 2 boards in 13 minutes -- plenty enough action for his first night back.

A nice thing about the big win is that it lets us sit our big minute guys for once. Playing the key starters 40+ minutes every night is rough, and they need to rest some. Arenas and Jamison are in the low 30's and Hughes in the high 20's.

EDIT: Of course, as I type that, we bring the guys back in with 5+ minutes left. We're up 18, doesn't really seem necessary to me.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Even with Juan's early success, we have to work in minutes for Stevie. Juan is trade bait.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> NJ coming off of a win, so I say we win here.
> 
> Headline: Arenas has monster game, Wiz win by 25!


Bingo!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> Bingo!


We're even up by exactly 25 with a minute left.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> Bingo!


27... better luck next time


----------



## eYeKey (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice to finally put out the 'trash' for once. Great to see them put away a team instead of playing down to their inferior opposition's level. :yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>eYeKey</b>!
> Nice to finally put out the 'trash' for once. Great to see them put away a team instead of playing down to their inferior opposition's level. :yes:


That's the best thing. We haven't exactly been playing the toughest schedule as of late, so our most recent string of wins may be a tad inflated as opposed to what it'd be against better competition, but the key is that we're beating the teams we should be able to beat. Looking at the big picture, I think that alone is enough to get you in the playoff picture in the east. If we also continue to win some of the more even matchups or even the ones we probably aren't supposed to win, we can really start climbing the seedings.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Whoa, that makes back to back 3 game winning streaks... Is that possible?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odd game.

New attitude this season. Kwame getting testy with Collins threw the nice chicken wing on Collins. 

Kwame made the sweet blow by and then the nice turn around jumper, his jumper looks alot smoother so far. Nice outing. 

Big 3 played like the big 3. 

Nets are just terrible.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> That's the best thing. We haven't exactly been playing the toughest schedule as of late, so our most recent string of wins may be a tad inflated as opposed to what it'd be against better competition, but the key is that we're beating the teams we should be able to beat. Looking at the big picture, I think that alone is enough to get you in the playoff picture in the east. If we also continue to win some of the more even matchups or even the ones we probably aren't supposed to win, we can really start climbing the seedings.


No doubt... somewhere these guys picked up some killer instinct. I'm shocked, they've really been laying some wood on these guys. It'll be nice to see them beat a few good teams, but this is a nice first step.


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HoopsAvenue05</b>!
> We need to win this one handily. If we are to be a playoff-caliber team, we can't play down to the level of our opposition. I'd like to see a strong defensive effort especially against a poor offense like New Jersey. We should try to hold them under 80.


Looks like the Wiz did as I commanded them to. :greatjob:


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Kwame is HUGE. Jesus that guy is big. We definetly got match him up with Shaq next time.

Great win, but the Nets really do suck beyond belief. 

Amazing how quickly Arenas has fixed his turnover problem. 

Hughes has 29 friggin assists in the last 3 games. He's becoming one of the best passing SG's in the game.

Real excited now that Kwame is back. Perfect timing also, he can take it light the next couple of games and hopefully he'll be ready for when we play Miami again.


----------



## havoc (Jul 16, 2003)

Was great at the game with everyone cheering Kwame when he got in the game. Total difference from some games last year when people were booing him.
The ejection was a damn joke though.


----------

